# projection tv parts supplier?



## Stedman (Jun 4, 2006)

I have an older model Mitsubishi projection screen television with a few problems that i think i may have already figured out. The problem i've been running in to is when i go online to buy parts the sum of all the parts is generally more than i'd value the tv at.

I'd really like to be able to find an online salvage supplier. I'd be willing to do without and guarantees or warranties and taking a chance on the items not working to save the money and make my project worthwhile.

If anyone knows of such a place or if any of you have a workshop full of broken televisions and would be willing to pull parts for me i'd gladly pay you for your time and effort


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

best place I know for those types of parts is e-bay and it fits with your idea of no guarantee. Just look for the guys who have been around a long time and have a good rating.


----------

